# brown rice or white?



## anton88 (May 1, 2011)

Which one is the best of the two?
I personally like the brown one as it’s healthier.


----------



## breck48 (May 3, 2011)

It's obvious the brown one, no debate here


----------



## ASHOP (May 6, 2011)

breck48 said:


> It's obvious the brown one, no debate here



I eat them both myself. I love rice.


----------



## tonys12 (May 9, 2011)

The brown one is much better    ---    has a lower gi, and it's higher in fibers. 

Slower and more consistent release of energy. Go for it!


----------

